# 2013 CC 4Motion!



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Just finalized all of my paperwork, after nearly 9 months of waiting for the 'right car'. Definitely a long road, filled with various obstacles - but I'm happy with my purchase.



























It's staying at the dealer until my first project is finalized. Swapping out everything above the door sill that is St. Tropez to the Titanium Black found in Euro CCs. Once I'm 100% complete with the project, I'll post up images and part #s for those who might be interested in doing it themselves (***some part #s will be different if you attempt it on a non-Executive trim***).

End result should look like this:









I have a set of Hartmann 256-GA:M's enroute, courtesy of Achtuning (great people! :wave: :thumbup: )










I opted against immediately tossing on springs because I wanted to see how everything looked prior to messing with it. I have the information for a dealer who is still carrying DG Springs in stock, and I'll likely try those first (I know, I know, Pro Kit!  ).

Tint will hopefully be completed before I drive it off the lot, still have to work out scheduling. Will be going 35% all around (IL has terrible Tint laws).

So, that's that. I'm very excited to get everything settled and take final delivery of the car, can't wait to cruise!

Thanks to the Vortex members who've answered my questions over the months, I truly appreciate your patience.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Congrats man!!! :thumbup:

Details on the purchase?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Congrats man!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Details on the purchase?


I'm private on those types of things, sorry (I know some people like to use it for comparison).

Vague Answer: After taxes, etc plus my trade-in on the '03 GLI, I hit roughly the market average. Basically, my trade-in covered sales tax and just a little more. Used TrueCar to pull the numbers for the new car, KBB for the trade-in.

I had a few things going for me, I've used the dealer exclusively for service, my entire family has purchased cars there in the past, this was my second direct car from them, third VW overall that they'll be servicing (was out of state for one purchase). They've dealt with me for 14+ years. I knew I wasn't going to get much by way of the trade-in, so when they presented the first number (Sticker Price + Trade-In), I whipped out a list of the various prices (Dealer Invoice, Factory Invoice, Market Average, MSRP) and told them that while I understood X number of people in my area paid sticker, I wasn't going to because more folks had hit just above another number.

I also had a few things going against me - since I had to undertake such a massive manhunt for the actual car (we've been searching collectively since the CC went on sale and it became apparent that 4Mos were leaking over into the States a handful at a time), I was pretty committed to the dealer. I wanted to be fair to the salesman and not take him to the cleaners because of all of the extra work he put into finding it. This wasn't a simple 'show up and discuss', ya know?

Quick turnaround in terms of the haggling, we reached our number pretty quickly. Spent a bit of time waiting for all of the secondary people to free themselves up (two were working that day, two couples were purchasing vehicles at the same time that I was).

In the end, I'd like to think that I did alright. This was my first purchase since 2003, so it would be an understatement to say that I was expecting to get fleeced, and for all I know, they may have fleeced me a bit. All I can say is that overall, I'm happy with my experience, and I know I'm going to be thrilled with the car. :laugh:

Edit: For those wondering, FI and Market Avg are close with the CCs in my area. The dealers honestly don't make too much off of the CC sales in comparison to others.


----------



## jeff080 (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice vehicle. I think those wheels will also look very good on it. I don't recall, but how much do the DG springs lower the car? I was considering picking some up as long as they don't void the warranty.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

jeff080 said:


> Very nice vehicle. I think those wheels will also look very good on it. I don't recall, but how much do the DG springs lower the car? I was considering picking some up as long as they don't void the warranty.


They're an official VW part - but they're meant for the Passat, not the CC. You'd have to check with your dealer. Find someone you -trust-.

As for the drop, Sno, who posted earlier, has a thread with picture comparisons. Just click their username and navigate. It's a very mild drop.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

GeoVDub said:


> Just finalized all of my paperwork, after nearly 9 months of waiting for the 'right car'. Definitely a long road, filled with various obstacles - but I'm happy with my purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You looking to unload the factory polished interlagos?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Boosted2003! said:


> You looking to unload the factory polished interlagos?


Undecided. They may very well be off the car with just 72 miles on them, and ready to sell. I'm debating whether or not to use them as a winter set. I'll keep the Vortex community informed!


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Boosted2003! said:


> You looking to unload the factory polished interlagos?


I've got a pair for sale...they are not polished though


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Based on the picture... looks like a dealer near Elgin. The 4Motion Executives I have yet to see reach Illinois. Checked a cpl months back, and there were only 2.0s lying around.

Yes... Illinois's Tint laws are crappy... Is 35% the legal limit for the front's now? I thought the front's could only be 20 or something like that. Where are you getting the tinting done? I've had a hard time finding any "good" reliable tinting places.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Based on the picture... looks like a dealer near Elgin. The 4Motion Executives I have yet to see reach Illinois. Checked a cpl months back, and there were only 2.0s lying around.
> 
> Yes... Illinois's Tint laws are crappy... Is 35% the legal limit for the front's now? I thought the front's could only be 20 or something like that. Where are you getting the tinting done? I've had a hard time finding any "good" reliable tinting places.


Libertyville. I will gladly pimp out my local dealer, by and large they've treated me very well over the years, and the employees with whom I've had negative experiences with haven't stuck around long enough for me to hold it against them. (Liberty Auto Plaza)

Fletcher Jones has an Executive, LAP had a Silver one they ordered to trade for my Black. The issue with the 4motion is that they haven't been 'officially' released, but a few trickle over every shipment. Dealers will list them online frequently, but not 'register' them in the national database with their dealer code - so you have to dig in a second VW database using the VIN.

If I recall correctly, to tint the front windows (Driver/Passenger) you have to go 35% all around. If you go darker in back, you're technically not allowed to tint the fronts. It's a PITA, but it'll have to do. I'm currently researching a local 3M dealer who was suggested by someone I trust (whose tint I have seen). My stance is that because we're hamstrung by the tint laws, I'm willing to pop for much higher film quality.

The name I was given was Adam from Auto Tinting and Rockguard Inc. - ( http://www.autotinting-rockguard.com ), based out of Chicago, but works with Chicagoland dealers.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

baddceo said:


> I've got a pair for sale...they are not polished though


Yea, I really want the polished ones since my car is black. I think they will pop and look good.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

*Test Fitting!*

Got some shots of the Hartmann's all wrapped, the current Polished Interlagos (w/ 72 miles on them!  ) and a test fitting we did today.





































Apologies for the poor quality, dirty iPhone lens and bad lighting.

Hartmann 256-GA:M 19", tires are 235/35 - can't recall the manufacturer we went with (that sounds terrible, but I've had a lot of things going on and it's written down somewhere!), but I know they're all-seasons. I want to say we went with the Michelin's, will work to get that info up for folks.

The tech working on the car opined that the rims looked much better than the stock Interlagos, and I agree! Kudos to Hartmann on a quality rep.


For those curious, the centercap part # is: 3B7-601-171, I believe the color code is XRW. Roughly 14 bucks per cap if memory serves.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Not bad

Were you still planning on lowering it with the DriverGear springs??


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Not bad
> 
> Were you still planning on lowering it with the DriverGear springs??


Tempted, but for the time being it's going to be on stock. I still have access to the DG Springs in the event that I decide to go that route. Curious to see how it sits with 19" all around, they just threw on one wheel for a test peek.

If I do go forward with it, it's between the DG Springs and the Pro-Kit that you're happy with. One of the things holding me back is wanting to get a feel for the car without any adjustments, so in the event that I throw on the DG Springs, we can tell if something is 'off' about the car (I know, I know, used in previous CCs, etc - I think I'd still be one of the first 2013s with them).


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

GeoVDub said:


> I think I'd still be one of the first 2013s with them


Not if I beat you to it 

Just kidding....it crossed my mind, but I think I'm just gonna do coilovers again so I can dial in my exact desired height


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Not if I beat you to it
> 
> Just kidding....it crossed my mind, but I think I'm just gonna do coilovers again so I can dial in my exact desired height


:sly:

Go for it, and post the results. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

GeoVDub said:


> :sly:
> 
> Go for it, and post the results. :thumbup::laugh:


Nah...I'm 99% sure I'm going with KW's or the HPA SHS coils


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Started collecting photos of the work being done to the car! Windshield is out, interior work starts tomorrow.

Tire info that I couldn't remember earlier:

Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus
235/35/R19


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, interior work was delayed until today - at 8AM CST they started removing the interior pieces, and if all goes well, all of the new pieces should be in by 4-5PM.

I realized I have terrible iPhone photography skills, as most of the images came out with a slight blur. My bad. Additionally, they had yet to remove the roofliner when I arrived. Will try to take steadier shots this evening when I go back and see the finished product (minus the windshield - goes on tomorrow).

After that, Tint appointment is Friday, and I'm done!


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Subd for updates. Also are you selling the interlagos?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> Subd for updates. Also are you selling the interlagos?


Still deciding!


----------



## HopCzar514 (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice!:beer: I am going to watch this forum like a hawk!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

GAH! Parts that we (dealer and I) were informed were included in parts ordered, weren't included (some pieces come with other pieces). So, not 100% complete, had to order 3 different small parts.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

How much is this going to cost (parts and labor)?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> How much is this going to cost (parts and labor)?


I'll be making that post once the project is completely done.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

GeoVDub said:


> I'll be making that post once the project is completely done.


You tease


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> You tease


I just like having everything all done at once for that sort of stuff. Will post 'finished' images, a list of part #s, and the overall price. As for tease....










































You can see in some of the images that there is a trim piece on the sunshade which needs to be swapped and that the center reading light isn't in (a specific switch within the whole reading light bit needed to be ordered so they're waiting to install). After those two, it's new rear shade tracks and an insert for the vanity mirror light and we're all set parts wise. Luckily, they were able to source them from just one state away (and close!), so it's looking like I may take final delivery of the car tomorrow afternoon. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :thumbup:

Once I'm finished with the project and the car is mine, I'll take proper shots with a real camera...

/they decided to do the rims tomorrow
//brand new sensors
///which means if I sell the Interlagos, it'll be w/ sensors
////Still haven't decided if I'm selling the Interlagos
/////Likely selling the roofliner if I can find a way to transport the damn thing, it's huge
//////Perfect for anyone who wants to have a replacement roofliner, or wants to dye it themselves...


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

GeoVDub said:


> I just like having everything all done at once for that sort of stuff. Will post 'finished' images, a list of part #s, and the overall price.


I ABSOLUTELY LOVE the all black interior. I am eager to find out what it costs to have this done. I respect your privacy though. This thread is officially _*followed*_.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

BabyBlueA3 said:


> I ABSOLUTELY LOVE the all black interior. I am eager to find out what it costs to have this done. I respect your privacy though. This thread is officially _*followed*_.


This is the only thing I hate with the CCs. This would be the only other expensive mod other than goin air


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Black headliner looks waaaay better :thumbup::thumbup:

Only issue is the cost of it though


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Two of the pieces I need are on 'backorder'. Waiting for my service adviser to get in before investigating further.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Got antsy driving around a car that I promised to trade-in, so I took delivery with the project 98.8% complete. Two of my three remaining interior pieces arrive tomorrow (scheduled at least), and the final bits are rear sunshade related.

Interior pics should be coming weather permitting once I get the next two pieces in.

Tint this Friday!










Fate of the Interlagos, etc, will be handled when I wrap up the post with all of the part #s. I know a number of folks have expressed interest and I appreciate your patience.

I'm also going to have a pristine default color roofliner for a 2013 CC 4Motion if anyone needs a replacement, wants an extra, or wants to attempt a dye job. I specifically mention the 4Motion because it's molded in the rear to fit the rear sunshade.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

The car needs a rinse, which I cannot give it until the tint gets its airing time. Will post some messy CC shots later today, and hopefully wrap up the entire project by the middle of the upcoming week.

I'm absolutely loving the CC, very pleased with my decision to get one, even if I get horrified every time I turn on the MPG. :laugh:

Edit: Pics really, really didn't turn out well.


----------



## eurospek. (Mar 30, 2005)

In for more pics.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

So, question. Do you want a list of the part numbers, a link to a spreadsheet containing parts #s and individual prices, or both?


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

GeoVDub said:


> So, question. Do you want a list of the part numbers, a link to a spreadsheet containing parts #s and individual prices, or both?


Both of coarse


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> Both of coarse


Fine then! Make me do more work!

Just waiting on a single vanity insert and two rear sunshade track pieces, then I'm all set. Car is dirty as hell as I wait out the tint, going in Monday for a wash.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Haha. Sorry! I'm very interested in doing this


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> Haha. Sorry! I'm very interested in doing this


I can assure you that when I'm finished with the post, you'll have all of the information necessary to make the decision on whether or not you wish to do this, which parts you need, and what type of funding it will potentially take (going to list MSRP and discounted prices, along with labor hours, etc).

EDIT: Noticed you have the R-Line, it will be a little different, so I can't assure you everything above. If you had a 4Mo, it would be as simple as printing out the list and taking it to the dealer. Non-4Mos have a few different parts #s.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks. Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Greetings Dubbers! 

As originally promised, this post will include the list of parts to do this work on a 4Motion, a PDF of the parts, some photos, and information relating to the Interlagos that everyone has been asking about (thank you for your interest!). 

*If you're interested in doing this project on your own car, the part numbers are for a 2013 CC 4Motion (NA-Spec). If you wish to do this modification on another trim level, there -will- be part number differences. I suggest printing out the full list of part numbers and comparing with your dealers parts department - they can pull up the necessary lists. 

Additionally, unless you have experience removing windshields, this cannot be a a solo project. To access to the headliner, you must remove the windshield. 

It's also not cheap. :banghead:* 

*Please note, adjusted price reflects a discount my local parts department provided. Your prices may vary. Furthermore, I am human, and despite my best efforts to compile every bit of information, the overall list may be inaccurate. If errors are found, please contact me and I will work to correct them!* 










Please note that pieces marked 'Shipped From Germany' require 5-10 business days to arrive. Additionally, you'll notice a flat '5 hour' rate for labor. For the Roofliner to come out, everything being replaced has to come out. Therefore, I was charged for it being a single job, instead of individual replacements, etc. 

RE: PDF, can anyone suggest a good uploading site? Haven't done mass sharing in this fashion for awhile and it appears I've lost track of the suitable websites. 

'Default' Interior, courtesy of Pleo (thanks!) 










Post Modification Shots: 


























Exterior Shot: 










* 
Interlagos* 

After much consideration, I accepted an offer by my local dealership's Parts Department to have them sell via consignment. I did this not to slight anyone who had requested information here on Vortex (I really appreciate it), but because they're better equipped to ship things around and handle numbers. I can have a really hectic schedule, and if you're still interested it'll go much smoother with them involved. 

Please contact Dave or Nate at Liberty Auto Plaza 847-680-1290 for more information. 

They currently have the stock Conti's w/ sensors on them, and the car never left the dealership with them on once it arrived, not even a test drive.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Side question: Does anyone have any good ideas on how to run a stealth charger for an iPhone through the armrest? I want to eventually stream via the iPhone, but I've got the iPod on the MDI cable in the glovebox, and I'd rather not keep my phone in there while driving. 

Charger would be to keep the phone charged on roadtrips, etc. 

Attempting to avoid running off the front socket! 

Additional difficulty: iPhone 5 may have a different cable, and I'll be getting an iPhone 5 down the road. Would like to have it done beforehand, but not have to go through everything again to lay down a new cable.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Side question: Does anyone have any good ideas on how to run a stealth charger for an iPhone through the armrest? I want to eventually stream via the iPhone, but I've got the iPod on the MDI cable in the glovebox, and I'd rather not keep my phone in there while driving.
> 
> Additional difficulty: iPhone 5 may have a different cable, and I'll be getting an iPhone 5 down the road. Would like to have it done beforehand, but not have to go through everything again to lay down a new cable.


 He about just running a long cable from the mdi to the arm rest? Highly unlikely that apple would change the universal charger at this point since they current work on all models including the iPad. That would really upset the apple community...


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

They are changing the port but I heard that the phone will come with an adaptor.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

baddceo said:


> He about just running a long cable from the mdi to the arm rest? Highly unlikely that apple would change the universal charger at this point since they current work on all models including the iPad. That would really upset the apple community...


 Already got something hooked up to the MDI. Looking to charge while I stream over BT, not via MDI.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Not to thread jack... but does anyone know if the side door mirrors (the glass themselves) are the same size and shape as the 2012 down? I hear that both the driver's side and passenger side are now "auto-dimming." I'd like to give those guys a call and see what they can do for me if it's possible. I've got a 2010 VR6 4mothion.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

black headliner is on my list but not for 3g's :banghead: 
You must be serious about this car...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks waaay better in black....I like it :thumbup: 

But yeah that's A LOT of money and time to replace all that stuff 
Plus replacing it all (windshield included)....I'd be afraid of rattles and stuff since it's the dealer replacing it all now. (I've had some bad work done before)


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Better pictures!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks waaay better in black....I like it :thumbup:
> 
> But yeah that's A LOT of money and time to replace all that stuff
> Plus replacing it all (windshield included)....I'd be afraid of rattles and stuff since it's the dealer replacing it all now. (I've had some bad work done before)


 I like my dealer, and my old service adviser is now the service manager so when things come up, they get settled (they're awesome!). 

When I knew I was purchasing another VW (immediately, duh!), I asked myself what the one thing that bugged me the most about my previous VWs was and how I would go about fixing the problem. That flippin' grey roofliner has bugged me since VW #1, so I committed to resolving that problem this time around. 

Unlike a lot of you guys, I don't see myself spending loads on individual performance modifications, so this is pretty much the only expense I plan on having (at the moment). 

Additionally, my plan is to keep the car for ~10 years like my last VW. I might've gone postal if I was stuck inside of a VW with a grey roofliner for another 10. :screwy:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> Better pictures!


 I claim no skill with the camera, or artistic eye. If you have an idea on how a 6'4" guy can snag some better interior shots, lemme know and I'll give it a try.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice! 
i was at the dealer the other day to ask for the prices for that headliner here in Norway.. 

About $1000 just for the headliner and pillars.. so i did not buy it yet, and they did not find it for my car because i don`t have sunroof.. :screwy: do you know if it`s possible to get it without sunroof ? 

What did you pay for this? 

Edit : I read about the price over..


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> Nice!
> i was at the dealer the other day to ask for the prices for that headliner here in Norway..
> 
> About $1000 just for the headliner and pillars.. so i did not buy it yet, and they did not find it for my car because i don`t have sunroof.. :screwy: do you know if it`s possible to get it without sunroof ?
> ...


If you talk to the Parts department and supply the VIN, they should be able to pull up all available optional parts that would fit your car. What you may try doing (because EU has different trims than NA), is finding a Murano Red/Black interior, and seeing if you can find one without a sunroof. The Murano Red/Black is the only trim for NA that has the Titanium Black pillars, etc - so that's what I started with on my search, the rest came from my VIN and comparing part codes in the computer.

If you buy everything at once, you should be able to get a deal from your local Parts department! My advice is to go in frequently, chat with the guys at the counter, and build up a relationship before discussing price.


----------



## Tsquared (Dec 9, 2011)

GeoVDub said:


> I like my dealer, and my old service adviser is now the service manager so when things come up, they get settled (they're awesome!).
> 
> When I knew I was purchasing another VW (immediately, duh!), I asked myself what the one thing that bugged me the most about my previous VWs was and how I would go about fixing the problem. That flippin' grey roofliner has bugged me since VW #1, so I committed to resolving that problem this time around.
> 
> ...


A tip of the hat for not being a compromiser. Me, I'm O.K. with Grey.
Wheels are sharp!


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Any updated pics of this?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> Any updated pics of this?


What type of pics were you looking for?


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

More/better interior pics


----------



## paintbynumbers (May 14, 2004)

Dang, I think I bought your wheels today! Yesterday I called almost every VW dealer within 100 miles looking for a set of 18" take-offs and sure enough Dave at Liberty had polished interlagos for a price I couldn't say no to. He told me he'd be surprised if they had more than 20 miles on them - now I find out it's 72, I think I got ripped off! :laugh: 

Another guy in parts told me they'd been there for a while so I'm sure they were yours. Kind of amazing they were still there; I'm feeling pretty lucky today.

I thought that parking lot in the first pic looked familiar...

Thanks! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

paintbynumbers said:


> Dang, I think I bought your wheels today! Yesterday I called almost every VW dealer within 100 miles looking for a set of 18" take-offs and sure enough Dave at Liberty had polished interlagos for a price I couldn't say no to. He told me he'd be surprised if they had more than 20 miles on them - now I find out it's 72, I think I got ripped off! :laugh:
> 
> Another guy in parts told me they'd been there for a while so I'm sure they were yours. Kind of amazing they were still there; I'm feeling pretty lucky today.
> 
> ...


:wave:

:thumbup: There have been a few folks who've looked and backed out for other wheels, but I'm glad they went to another Vortex user.

Jeff (my service adviser) has been doing his best to get them sold. I'll check in with him tomorrow to confirm!

I can vouch that I never drove off the lot with them. They did get the car from another dealer, and I do believe there were 72 miles on the Odometer when the car arrived at Liberty. As soon as Liberty had it in their possession, the Interlagos came off and my current wheels were put on.


----------



## paintbynumbers (May 14, 2004)

Yeah, the Boucher plate threw me at first, but that definitely looked like Liberty's lot. My last two VW's have come from Boucher. Small world. So if this was consignment I guess you're getting at least most of the sale price? Hope so. 

What did you end up with for winter? The polished wheels seem a little high maintenance for our winter roads anyway, although I'm guessing they're clear coated so maybe it's not a big deal. They're going to be summer only for me though. Thanks again.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

paintbynumbers said:


> Yeah, the Boucher plate threw me at first, but that definitely looked like Liberty's lot. My last two VW's have come from Boucher. Small world. So if this was consignment I guess you're getting at least most of the sale price? Hope so.
> 
> What did you end up with for winter? The polished wheels seem a little high maintenance for our winter roads anyway, although I'm guessing they're clear coated so maybe it's not a big deal. They're going to be summer only for me though. Thanks again.


I risked it all and kept the Hartmann set on, they came through unscathed! If I had gone with a dedicated winter set, you wouldn't have made your purchase. :laugh: I -hope- I'm getting most of that sale price, that was the original deal. I'm off to go talk with the parts guy and mingle with my service adviser.

As for Boucher, it's funny how things work out like that, eh? I love that 'small world' feeling. Welcome to IL, glad we were able to assist you in making a purchase that brought happiness to your VW experience! :thumbup::wave:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Not happy with my Parts Manager right now. Congrats to Paints on getting a steal - the manager apparently wanted them gone and completely disregarded verbally agreed upon numbers. That's the last time I don't get things in writing from him in particular.

I'm less frustrated with the overall number and more frustrated that he wouldn't think to contact the guy who actually OWNED the wheels to see if his new number was agreeable. I'm also frustrated that he failed to inform the buyer of the proper mileage on the tires (sorry about that Paint!).

Oh well, 2/3 departments over there work well, and my experience with the other parts guy have been fantastic.


----------



## paintbynumbers (May 14, 2004)

Uh oh. I would be pissed too. At least he wouldn't budge from the price he quoted, because naturally I asked. And as for the mileage, I was joking about 72 vs. 20! Hardly a difference really. It was a casual remark on his part, don't think he was intentionally trying to misrepresent anything. At this point maybe he couldn't remember the actual miles...

Sent you a PM.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

paintbynumbers said:


> Uh oh. I would be pissed too. At least he wouldn't budge from the price he quoted, because naturally I asked. And as for the mileage, I was joking about 72 vs. 20! Hardly a difference really. It was a casual remark on his part, don't think he was intentionally trying to misrepresent anything. At this point maybe he couldn't remember the actual miles...
> 
> Sent you a PM.


Responded. 

If you're ever in that neck of the woods for anything VW related, use Jeff Frank as your point of contact - he's excellent (and my extremely over-qualified service adviser). Feel free to mention you know the guy with the black 2013 CC Exec!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

GeoVDub said:


> Not happy with my Parts Manager right now. Congrats to Paints on getting a steal - the manager apparently wanted them gone and completely disregarded verbally agreed upon numbers. That's the last time I don't get things in writing from him in particular.
> 
> I'm less frustrated with the overall number and more frustrated that he wouldn't think to contact the guy who actually OWNED the wheels to see if his new number was agreeable. I'm also frustrated that he failed to inform the buyer of the proper mileage on the tires (sorry about that Paint!).
> 
> Oh well, 2/3 departments over there work well, and my experience with the other parts guy have been fantastic.


Did you have them on a consignment sort of deal or something?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Did you have them on a consignment sort of deal or something?


Yerp, details in the thread from a few months back. 

I'm going in to collect and chat things over to make sure this doesn't happen again.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

GeoVDub said:


> Yerp, details in the thread from a few months back.
> 
> I'm going in to collect and chat things over to make sure this doesn't happen again.


I think the final look will be perfect if you removed the labels on the sun visors. That will be perfect to me. I think this came out great. I really love the look. Thanks for the idea!!! I hope that you dont mind that I am going to steal it. This thing came out great. Good job.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I think the final look will be perfect if you removed the labels on the sun visors. That will be perfect to me. I think this came out great. I really love the look. Thanks for the idea!!! I hope that you dont mind that I am going to steal it. This thing came out great. Good job.


I'll see what I can do about removing them, they've irked me.

Inspiring others to do the same was part of the reason I collected everything in the thread, have at it! I do believe I snagged the 'NA First' for the 2013 though


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

They are very simple to remove. Just soak a paper towel in 90% running alcohol for about 5 mins and then peel it off. Then polish the visit when done.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> They are very simple to remove. Just soak a paper towel in 90% running alcohol for about 5 mins and then peel it off. Then polish the visit when done.


Yep, I read the Vortex thread about it after I finished up posting. I'll consider it - it irks me, but having a faded outline would irk me more. :sly:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

GeoVDub said:


> but having a faded outline would irk me more. :sly:


It's not _that_ bad though. Not as obvious as the yellow/white

How often do you *stare* at your visors anyways? lol


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> It's not _that_ bad though. Not as obvious as the yellow/white
> 
> How often do you *stare* at your visors anyways? lol


Well, for me, they're close enough to eye level. I'm one of _those_ people who can't use the visor as a sunshade because it blocks too much. Tall person problems! :screwy:

Would I prefer if they were not there? Sure.
Am I willing to remove them? Maybe.

:laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

GeoVDub said:


> Well, for me, they're close enough to eye level. I'm one of _those_ people who can't use the visor as a sunshade because it blocks too much. Tall person problems! :screwy:
> 
> Would I prefer if they were not there? Sure.
> Am I willing to remove them? Maybe.
> ...


Trust me....I'm the same exact way

Once I removed it....I noticed the outline too (from certain angles) & was a little bummed.

But I had removed it already and it looked better than it did....so it is what it is
Add some Armor All or something like that every now and then, and it's not as noticable though


----------

